# Ryobi won't run full throttle w/o choke



## JavaMeister (Apr 4, 2013)

My Ryobi gas power head won't run at full throttle unless the choke is partly on. Model 875R Plug near new, valve set at about .oo4", range .003-.006, fresh air filter - don't know what is going on - any idea what I should look for or at? Ron


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If adding choke allows it to run at full throttle, then I would suspect a fuel delivery issue, this could be caused by a dirty fuel filter, dirty carburetor or problems with the diaphragms and or inlet needle assembly in the carburetor.


----------

